
This simple truck design might have prevented the fatal Tesla Model S crash - BishopD
http://bgr.com/2016/07/05/tesla-model-s-crash-truck-design-europe/
======
hexane360
It seems there are three problems people are trying to solve related to this
crash:

-Unsafe trucks -Autopilot misuse -Autopilot misdetection

In the short term, I don't think it's reasonable to completely solve problem
3. Flawlessly recognizing obstacles at 80mph is not an easy task. Long term,
Tesla can of course improve their technology, and also push for markers
integrated on trucks and road vehicles.

I'm not quite sure how to tackle Problem 2. Tesla needs beta testers. Maybe
they could put a cap on autopilot speed.

Problem 1 needs to be fixed regardless of Tesla. This probably has the most
bang for the buck, because of how many vehicles would benefit from the
improved safety. I also think truck sides help with aerodynamics/fuel
efficiency.

~~~
xigency
So, every truck in the country needs modification so that owners of an
expensive car can enjoy a luxury? This doesn't even come close to solving the
problem. The same thing would have happened if a birch tree were laying across
a bridge at five feet above the ground.

